# WTB aluminum base x rod wrapper



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

It may be a long shot, but I am looking for an extension (base) for an "American Tackle Company" rod wrapper. If anybody has one laying around please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

found one, thanks.


----------

